# Suche neues Spiel MMO/MMORPG



## FreshlyChicken (20. Juli 2020)

Moin,

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spiel.

1. MMO/MMORPG (Charakter leveln und Ausrüstung aufrüsten, gegen Mobs fighten etc.)

2. Sollte est in sehr naher Zukunft erscheinen bzw. erst seit einigen Wochen draußen sein.

3. Möglichst Solo PvE, keine Gruppenraid etc, sollte alles alleine machbar sein, aber dennoch Online und mit Möglichkeit mit PvP (Ähnlich Drakensang/WoW etc.)

4. Sollte ein hohes Suchtpotenzial haben, möchte mal wieder so ein Game haben wo ich früh am Wochenende aufwache und mir denke, ja, das will ich sofort weiterzocken.

Vielen Dank wenn ihr was habt, ist zwar nicht einfach aber vielleicht hat ja jemand etwas.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. Juli 2020)

Wieso schreibst du nicht welche du schon gezockt hast und überhaupt nicht mehr sehen willst? Das grenzt dann schon ein wenig ein, weil deine Angaben schon ein wenig zu allgemein sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2020)

FreshlyChicken schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spiel.
> 
> ...




Und woher sollen wir dann wissen ob es all diese Inhalte in ausreichenden Umfang bietet und sie auch halbwegs etwas taugen, die du aufzählst weil du sie gerne im Spiel hättest, wenn das Spiel noch nicht am Markt verfügbar sein soll?

Ansonsten würde ich dir einfach mal empfehlen dich zu New World einzulesen, soll erst im Frühjahr 2021 erscheinen, aber vielleicht trifft es ja dein Interesse:

New World auf Steam


----------



## DarkRiider (20. Juli 2020)

Final Fantasy 14? Ist schon nicht schlecht. Falls du was gefunden hast, sag mal Bescheid und wenn du nen Mate brauchst, bin immer ready


----------



## Rainmaker (31. August 2021)

Guild Wars 2 kann ich sehr empfehlen. Das kannst du auch kostenlos mit nur wenigen Einschränkungen testen.

Ansonsten scheint New World sehr vielversprechend zu werden. Vom 9.9-12.9 findet eine Open Beta statt zu der du dich auf Steam anmelden können wirst.


----------

